# One Cool Betta



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO this is the new guy I picked up at IPU last night. He is a metallic blue with a black outline, Split tail Betta currently residing in a 3 gal acrylic bowfront I have. While I was taking some pix and vid's last night I noticed his colors were flashing or changing when he was eating. Could have been from the lighting and plants causing a shadow , but he was doing it from every angle I was looking at him. Some kind of illusion I guess, made for a cool vid anyway. Not the best quality vid or pix due to the acrylic & he is very active , always moving hard to get a good pic of lol but I plan on getting him in a glass tank soon and will get some better pix and vids in due time. Until then , hope you enjoy.

















































dont know if you can see it but he has blue lips, looks like he has lipstick on lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

nice looking betta, i love the doubletails

hoping i will be able to breed mine but ive never breed them before so im thinking i wont have much luck haha


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

love the videos john. any success breeding betta?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> nice looking betta, i love the doubletails
> 
> hoping i will be able to breed mine but ive never breed them before so im thinking i wont have much luck haha


thanks and good luck with the breeding, seems luck is what it takes to breed some species lol I may try it myself one day


jobber604 said:


> love the videos john. any success breeding betta?


Thanks Ming, have never tried breeding yet. Mainly because I dont have the accommodations for females or the fry . Maybe in the future I will try. for now I will keep trying with the rams lol least they can all be in the same tank togather


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

the best part of the rams are that they take care of the young which means less work for you


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to say - that is one SMOKIN' betta!!!! Just beautiful.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great! I am sure he is enjoying his new diggs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> the best part of the rams are that they take care of the young which means less work for you


lol exactly , course it would be nice if they would let them hatch instead of eating them lol


-N/A- said:


> I have to say - that is one SMOKIN' betta!!!! Just beautiful.


Thanks....the pix and vid really don't show the true beauty of this fella , hopefully soon I will have some better quality pix


AWW said:


> Looks great! I am sure he is enjoying his new diggs.


Thanks, yea he really seems to love his spacious new condo lol He really loves that piece of wood in there... always exploring around it. Gonna get some sand and get a few plants in it and a cave so he will be even happier


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So the little guy ended up damaging some of fins the frist week in his new home, he must have slept to close to the heater is all I can figure out. He's healing up fine thankfully. At any rate re-did his crib and figured I'd post a couple new pix. He seems to really enjoy it in there, always exploring lol makes me want to put him in my 33g community so he can really explore, but feel he's probably best in his 3g home.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking Betta John!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris, he's definitely got some cool color....seems like he has some metallic in him , sometimes he looks teal , others he looks blue. Either way , he's cool & got quite the personality as well lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so ...time for an update. I decided to upgrade to a bigger tank for this beautiful lil fella who I have yet to come up with a name for. The g/f calls him Mick Jagger cause of his lips lol Either way , I thought I'd try something a little different. I had one of those small relaxation fountains and decided to incorporate it as a filter in the new tank. The new tank is 4.5gallons to where the old tank was only 2.5-3g. I plan on removing the rim from the tank if possible as it is quite "tacky" looking lol Otherwise I will be looking for a rimless tank if that doesn't work. This is work in progress and I still have alot to do, more plants, new lighting and such. "Mick" seems very happy in his new home so far, so I thought I'd share a couple new pix and vids


----------

